# Looking for Ember Tetras



## JayMiller (May 18, 2016)

I'd like to purchase 10 Ember Tetras in the GTA. A thread from 2014 suggested Aquapets and/or Kim's Nature. Are those still the best sources or have things changed in the last two years? Thanks.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Check the Menagerie?


----------



## JayMiller (May 18, 2016)

Yeah. Stopped in yesterday. Lots of tetras but no Embers. Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

I got a few last year at the big ALS in Vaughn, but I haven't seen any there since. But I would like some more


----------



## JayMiller (May 18, 2016)

Are there any suppliers that can or will actually special order fish on request or are they limited to whatever gets collected at the other end?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Msjinxd has some in quarantine right now but she doesn't ship to canada. If you know someone over the border maybe that might work http://msjinkzd.com/stocklist/


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that I saw a tank of ember tetras at big als in whitby.


----------



## nature (Jun 8, 2016)

*Big Al's North York had them on the weekend*

Hi Jay,

I was at Big Al's in North York on the weekend and they have them. They seem to pretty consistently have them in stock; I've got 14 of them which I got there a few months ago.


----------

